# Need help naming my band!!!



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 1, 2010)

Just as the title proposes... I need some help naming my solo studio project! And i can't seem to pin-point a perfect fit so i figure I'd give it a shot and see what some other minds can come up with and maybe i'll get a good idea...

My project is based around tech-metal, djent, progressive with some genre bending tendencies and an overall melodic feel! 

I appreciate any and all ideas! So go berserk!


----------



## Kavnar (Sep 1, 2010)

Cunt Punch


----------



## potatohead (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, wow


----------



## StuGe (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, too brutal.

"Demi-Gods & Demons", as a suggestion.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 1, 2010)

SABOT


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 1, 2010)

Ovary Destroyer


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 1, 2010)

Melba Toast
Wart Clinic


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 2, 2010)

This thread won't last too long.  They tend to not be taken seriously, at all.


----------



## Meinrad (Sep 2, 2010)

Demonator


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Sep 2, 2010)

Ultra collapsed combustion monoblos synthesis ZERO


----------



## Acatalepsy (Sep 2, 2010)

I always thought these would be good names for a band:

Prometheus Unbound
Gravity's Rainbow
Quiditas


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 2, 2010)

Upper Deck


----------



## prh (Sep 2, 2010)

Joey Hohgrefe


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Clitoridectomy
Vaginal Ulceration and Oozing Anal Fistula Due to Lymphogranuloma Venereum
Foul Eructation Caused by Rectal Aerophagia
Coagulated Fetal Chunks
Stillborn Fetus with Sirenomelia
Post-Traumatic Valve Regurgitation
Embryonal Rhabdomyosarcoma
Feculent Vomitous Mass
Herd of Cattle Carcasses Exhumed for Purposes of Mutilative Beastiality

No? Well, fine... I'll take my song titles else where.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 2, 2010)

Prolapsed Anus Licker.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Sep 2, 2010)

Periphery


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Slayer.

Make your first album, "Technics to Extract the Female Reproductive System Through the Anal Canal"


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Or, "The Scraping and Blowtorch Incineration of a Methastic Rampant Gynaecologic Tumour in the Colon-Uterine Wall Causing Retro-Vaginal Expelling of Gory Sewage"


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 2, 2010)

"Excessive fecal puss generated from the labia"


----------



## Hosenbugler (Sep 2, 2010)

Pretension.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Sep 2, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Or, "The Scraping and Blowtorch Incineration of a Methastic Rampant Gynaecologic Tumour in the Colon-Uterine Wall Causing Retro-Vaginal Expelling of Gory Sewage"


That was too powerfull... i fell from my chair twice


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Djentitalia.

Djentomophagous, which would mean feeding on djenty insects.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 2, 2010)

A+ Thread


----------



## thefool (Sep 2, 2010)

Grundlito's Cavern


----------



## Andrew (Sep 2, 2010)

something abstract is always cool in my opinion. beats "blood bath brutality" or something like that. it'll come to you man!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Hemorrhagic Onset of Pilomyxoid Astrocytoma in an Infant with Dysembryoplastic Neuroepithelial Tumor of the Cerebellum


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Hohgrefe's Heroes


----------



## synrgy (Sep 2, 2010)

I do this every time, but that's because nobody has done it yet, and I still think it's a great idea.

Name the band a person's name. Not the name of a person in the band; Just a random, commonly used name.

Steve
Jim
Dave
Chris
Mike
etc, etc etc.

Do it. Now! 

"Dude, did you catch the Dave show last night?"

"No, but I'm going to see Chris tonight. They rule."


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Pump-Action Jesus


----------



## Dark_Matter (Sep 2, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis

brutal.


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 2, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Clitoridectomy
> Vaginal Ulceration and Oozing Anal Fistula Due to Lymphogranuloma Venereum
> Foul Eructation Caused by Rectal Aerophagia
> Coagulated Fetal Chunks
> ...



HAHAHA!!! Thats the worst most discusting collection of words I've ever read... holy... hahaha


----------



## clouds (Sep 2, 2010)

Josh Pelican, stop making me laugh.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Sep 2, 2010)

Muscled leather Warriors of wonderland of Elves ooooooor if a mainstream then
L.B.Y.L.O.Y.S.A.D. which would mean: Left behind your legs over your shoulders and dying


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Dark_Matter said:


> Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
> 
> brutal.


 
Man, that just seems like you're trying to be Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis. Awesome Mexican goregrind.



clouds said:


> Josh Pelican, stop making me laugh.


 
Everything I do, I do it for you.


----------



## timbaline (Sep 2, 2010)

FaceFuckRapeEXPLOSION!!!!!!!

Anyways on a more serious note StuGe's "Demi-Gods & Demons" is pretty good.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 2, 2010)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Oh gosh. We have a winner.


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 2, 2010)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Periphery



Absolutely PERFECT name bro! let me just infringe on copyright laws and do that! lol


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 2, 2010)

Perineum


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 2, 2010)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Pump-Action Jesus



I'm not going to lie.... I actually really like that name! Very badass and controversial.... i like your thinking good sir!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Sep 2, 2010)

Pene A La Bortion.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump.

Why not as a band name uh ?


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (Sep 2, 2010)

Polished Turd


----------



## -One- (Sep 2, 2010)

Totally nerd out and name it after something from Lord Of The Rings, and you will be my hero


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 2, 2010)

Apples for Assholes


----------



## MUFASA (Sep 2, 2010)

Anage


----------



## avenger (Sep 2, 2010)

futt bucker or lenis picker or for ultra win...

futt bucking lenis pickers


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 2, 2010)

Penis Pump of Nails


----------



## Kavnar (Sep 2, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Dead Slut Gut Fuck.



All the fucking way!


----------



## The Somberlain (Sep 2, 2010)

Foucault's Pendulum
The Panopticon
Hegelian Dialectic


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 3, 2010)

-One- said:


> Totally nerd out and name it after something from Lord Of The Rings, and you will be my hero



You know i just might have look into that! might find something worth a try!


----------



## prh (Sep 3, 2010)

SMEAGOL

smegma?


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 3, 2010)

Vomit Knife

Cavern of Conundrums


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Sep 3, 2010)

Joey Hohgrefe said:


> You know i just might have look into that! might find something worth a try!



Tolkien the Longbottom Leaf


----------



## metulkult (Sep 3, 2010)

Gastritis Clitoritis Syphlis Dischargeitis


----------



## timbaline (Sep 3, 2010)

Punani Slayer
Dildo Baggins
Golum's Column

It all has to be sexual somehow, even the LotR names.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Sep 3, 2010)

Black impaled.... BANANA


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 3, 2010)

Fluffy Bunnies in meadows showered with FECES


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 3, 2010)

Captain Gaping Anus


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 3, 2010)

Captain Deathstar


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 3, 2010)

Twelve Inch Nails
18Volt
32 Seconds to a Planet Slightly Different to Mars
Avenged Fourteen-Fold
Ben Folds Four
Mepeppuh
Nmenic
Sobreed
Small Room For the Containment of Coal
Liverthieves
Living Joke
Corn
Laidown
W.O.M.A.N.
Marilyn Manthon
Motallica
A Not-Quite-But-Ever-So-Close-To-Perfect Circle
Ted Zombie
Stained
Chopped Tomatoes
The Rusty And Obviously Unsanitary Protruding Nail of Impending Doom and Inevitable Pain
The Conformists
The Non-Conformists
The Undecided
Too Cool For You
Not Too Cool For You
We Think We're Too Cool For You But Really We're A Bunch of Insecure Little People Just Looking for Acceptance And Possibly Love
GHB
The Date-Rapists
Chloroform Connection
Ihatepandas


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 3, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Twelve Inch Nails
> 18Volt
> 32 Seconds to a Planet Slightly Different to Mars
> Avenged Fourteen-Fold
> ...



haha, there would be some angry costumers when they discover they just bought the new Nmenic record instead of the new Mnemic one they were aiming for. HAHA!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 3, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Gastritis Clitoritis Syphlis Dischargeitis


 
This doesn't even make sense...

There is no such thing as inflammation of the discharge.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 3, 2010)

The Clit and the Frenulum.

Or you can find something that rhymes. I've got a one-man grind/slam band named after a hot sauce. SPHINCTER SHRINKER.

2010 GUTTURAL GRIND SLAM.


----------



## guitareben (Sep 3, 2010)

Mr. Smith 

Then you can be my bands arch enemy, as we are Mr Anderson


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 3, 2010)

Divided by zero


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 3, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Divided by zero



I really like that!!!! lol someones been surfin' some 4chan in their day!


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 3, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Twelve Inch Nails
> 18Volt
> 32 Seconds to a Planet Slightly Different to Mars
> Avenged Fourteen-Fold
> ...



I love this list... you are my naming hero! lol epic wins!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 3, 2010)

Joey Hohgrefe said:


> I really like that!!!! lol someones been surfin' some 4chan in their day!



Haha. Me too actually. 

I just got the idea from this suggestion:


UltimaWeapon said:


> Ultra collapsed combustion monoblos synthesis ZERO



And all those divided by zero jokes, naturally


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 3, 2010)

Divided by Zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ehe... already taken... as everything else.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 3, 2010)

Your Mom

"Hey dude, did you hear that new band that played the Masquarade last night?"
"No, what was their name?"
"Your mom"
"Huh?"
"The band's your mom!"


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fart box tongue lash


----------



## timbaline (Sep 3, 2010)

This might help: The Metal Band Name Generator
Metal Band Name Generator

I've gotten some wonderful suggestions such as "Dark Puppy", "Nuclear Jesus", "Master of Shadows", and... who could forget... "Goat Flesh"


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 3, 2010)

AMISH RAKE FIGHT

Yes i use this in EVERY one of these threads.


----------



## kittencore (Sep 3, 2010)

I am Error


----------



## kittencore (Sep 3, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> AMISH RAKE FIGHT
> 
> Yes i use this in EVERY one of these threads.



And i laugh every time


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 3, 2010)

Nuclear Rodeo Dragonball.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fecalith


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 3, 2010)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.

I know, already said. Just had to repeat it.


----------



## Andii (Sep 3, 2010)

Hellspawn warhammers of the nordic wind


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 3, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> Divided by Zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ehe... already taken... as everything else.




GAH DAMNIT!!!!!!!! 

That would've been an awesome name!


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 3, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Your Mom
> 
> "Hey dude, did you hear that new band that played the Masquarade last night?"
> "No, what was their name?"
> ...



LOL that is actually pretty clever and mischievous! i like it!


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 4, 2010)

Blotto In The Grotto


----------



## Frey (Sep 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> AMISH RAKE FIGHT
> 
> Yes i use this in EVERY one of these threads.



HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA that's the single greatest thing I've heard in life EVER.


----------



## oldbulllee (Sep 4, 2010)

grit


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 4, 2010)

Caged War Dog


----------



## Dark_Matter (Sep 4, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Man, that just seems like you're trying to be Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis. Awesome Mexican goregrind.


holy fuck! i had no clue they were a band lmfao...


brutal band though...sadly I'd never be able to tell anyone about them because I don't even know how to fucking say that


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 4, 2010)

Cold Slovak Duracel Clusterfuck


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 4, 2010)

The Situation.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 4, 2010)

^WINNAR


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 4, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> The Situation.




Allllright, we've got a Situation here.
*guido fist pump*

^ same color as that guy too.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 4, 2010)

The Dandy Gumdrops


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 5, 2010)

Butt Rust


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 5, 2010)

death raven


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 5, 2010)

Sloppy Seconds


....


Nasty Nineteenths...


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 5, 2010)

Blindstorm


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 5, 2010)

5 IN THE POO!


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 5, 2010)

The Flower Children


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 5, 2010)

Shitty McBrownstain and the Relentless Turds


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 5, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The Flower Children


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfD-E9hKCWM


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 6, 2010)

Which is obviously the inspiration for the name


----------



## leandroab (Sep 6, 2010)

Two in the Pink and One in the Stink


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 6, 2010)

Bizarre Gardening Accident


----------



## Survival101 (Sep 6, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Dead Slut Gut Fuck.



+100,000


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 6, 2010)

The Acidica String


----------



## Bungle (Sep 6, 2010)

Cunt Punter


----------



## Origin (Sep 6, 2010)

Clit.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Sep 6, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Ovary Destroyer


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Sep 6, 2010)

I say try Rage Against the Stoned Monkeys ( as a stupid idea)


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 6, 2010)

The Geodudes


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 6, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The Geodudes



Pfft. Golem > Geodude.































...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 6, 2010)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


Seriously....


Dead Slut Gut Fuck.

Say that 10 times fast. Hell, just say it out loud ONCE...it's fucking amazing.


----------



## silentrage (Sep 6, 2010)

Buttafuko


----------



## Bungle (Sep 6, 2010)

CLIT COMMANDER


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 7, 2010)

Bizarropants


----------



## damigu (Sep 7, 2010)

pickles


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 7, 2010)

roflcopter


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 7, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> roflcopter



oh hell yeah! lol


----------



## Tommysixgun (Sep 8, 2010)

Snotrocket


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Sep 8, 2010)

buckafuffalopter
...
fuck a buffalo helicopter
buck a fuffalo helicopter
buckafuffalopter

can do the same thing with muck a funkey or really any other animal crossed with fuck and a war time object of destruction
Let the floor bodies the hit
Breedhate

or just some random ones

Strafing down the street with an oozie and a knife
reportedly repping random riffs rand raps
Seriously though. 

Distant falls (taken, thats our band)
Gaping hole
I dont know, wheres google?
Wiki knows all
Flying high
Shoot the moon

T+BN (Twilight equal bestiality and necrophelia)
F^A (Foot up ass)
TIABTPMIYDLIDFL (This is a band that plays music if you dont like it dont fuckin listen)


----------



## Fzau (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloody Cunt
Pig In Heat
Sandy Vagina

Either of those will result in profit!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my option of Dead Slut Gut Fuck is reigning supreme here.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Sep 8, 2010)

Metal Band Name Generator


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 8, 2010)

Iron Jesus
Brutal Candle
...and Funeral

BARREL OF TIGERS


----------



## Valserp (Sep 8, 2010)

In Searing

I don't know, it just came to me.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 8, 2010)

I HAVE NATASKA!


----------



## leandroab (Sep 8, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I HAVE NATASKA!



I'M SO FUCKING NAMING A SONG AFTER THIS!!!!!!


----------



## damigu (Sep 8, 2010)

fluffer


----------



## groph (Sep 8, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Clitoridectomy
> Vaginal Ulceration and Oozing Anal Fistula Due to Lymphogranuloma Venereum
> Foul Eructation Caused by Rectal Aerophagia
> Coagulated Fetal Chunks
> ...


 

GODDAMMIT WE'RE MAKING A BAND RIGHT NOW


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 8, 2010)

SO TELL ME.........DOES A MACHINE LIKE YOU FEEL FEAR?!?!?!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Sep 9, 2010)

Midnight Rapist ... Orchestra?


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 9, 2010)

The Turkey Necks


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Sep 9, 2010)

for grindcore id go with sceptic tank smoothie
as for death metal, josh pelican is right on with dead slut gut fuck


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 9, 2010)

cyanide540 said:


> for grindcore id go with dead slut gut fuck
> as for death metal, josh pelican is right on with dead slut gut fuck
> for pop Id go with dead slut gut fuck
> for rock and roll - dead slut gut fuck
> ...




Fix'd that for ya


----------



## CatPancakes (Sep 10, 2010)

you should name it infinitycomplex


----------



## leandroab (Sep 10, 2010)

Limp Dick Hamburgers


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 10, 2010)

cyanide540 said:


> for grindcore id go with sceptic tank smoothie
> as for death metal, josh pelican is right on with dead slut gut fuck


 
fair amounts of win right here.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Hemorrhagic Onset of Pilomyxoid Astrocytoma in an Infant with Dysembryoplastic Neuroepithelial Tumor of the Cerebellum

Bereavement From Lymphocytic Choriomeningitis Caused by Gorging on 
Infectious Particles of Rodent Scat (or rat scat for a cute rhyme).

Or Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2010)

5 happy people

(regardless of how many people are in your band)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 10, 2010)

1. Ricky Rawdog and the Burning Sensations
2. Satan's Little Helper 

(Interesting Satan and Santa have the same letters just rearranged... Santa wears all red and judges you once a year... Wtf...)


----------



## helly (Sep 10, 2010)

Dead Slut Gutfuck. Do it, do it now. The only way you'll regret it is if somebody else uses it first.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

helly said:


> Dead Slut Gutfuck. Do it, do it now. The only way you'll regret it is if somebody else uses it first.


 
We should just start an internet/SSO meme band named Dead Slut Gut Fuck.

It would have to be a comedy/grindcore/samba band. It would be like Crotchduster without operatic vocals... and less of the gay parts.


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 10, 2010)

What about dead slut gut fuck? 

I was lifting some weights today while waiting for my beef jerkey to dehydrate when I came up with it.







Nah but seriously, dead slut gut fuck .


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I win this thread.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 10, 2010)

you're going to call your band DRIVE-BY CLOTHESLINE .



YOU'RE WELCOME.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Sep 10, 2010)

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9631457

what sceptic tank smoothie COULD sound like


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 10, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> you should name it infinitycomplex



Hmm, where have I heard that band name before?


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2010)

turdburglars


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 10, 2010)

The Turd Ferguson Experiment


----------



## leandroab (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> We should just start an internet/SSO meme band named Dead Slut Gut Fuck.
> 
> It would have to be a comedy/grindcore/samba band. It would be like Crotchduster without operatic vocals... and less of the gay parts.



What about we ACTUALLY DO this? I'm in!



Dead Slut Gutfuck!


----------



## helly (Sep 10, 2010)

leandroab said:


> What about we ACTUALLY DO this? I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Slut Gutfuck!



Yup.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

It's happening. I am handling all bass duties and some of the vocals. We will have many vocal trucks. I will be taking care of extremely low gutturals (not pitch shifted) and the vomit-sounding typical pornogrind vocals (pitch-shifted).


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> It's happening. I am handling all bass duties and some of the vocals. We will have many vocal trucks. I will be taking care of extremely low gutturals (not pitch shifted) and the vomit-sounding typical pornogrind vocals (pitch-shifted).


 I want a part in this. Although I have no idea what I have to offer.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> We should just start an internet/SSO meme band named Dead Slut Gut Fuck.
> 
> It would have to be a comedy/grindcore/samba band. It would be like Crotchduster without operatic vocals... and less of the gay parts.


 
Awwww, at least include a song with a bit of those operatics

a la "Let me lick it CLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAAANN"


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Necris said:


> I want a part in this. Although I have no idea what I have to offer.



Anything.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Sep 11, 2010)

i can do some 80's hair metal and maybe even some gospel type shit for vocals. lol.


----------



## helly (Sep 11, 2010)

Can we make it sound like the heavier version of Bad City?

For those not in the know, this is Bad City, and they are easily the best band I've ever heard:



And I'm not even kidding a little bit. 4 songs, 4 shows and they got signed to Atlantic and got on tour with the Smashing Pumpkins. They shit on every other hair metal band ever.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 11, 2010)

To the OP... Make this the title of your number one hit:


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Sep 11, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> To the OP... Make this the title of your number one hit:




OMG!!! YES!!!! Epic Wins!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 13, 2010)

is it bad if i listened to Cannibal Corpse while cycling through at least half of these band names?

i agree with most of everyone here about Dead Slut Gutfuck, sounds brutal


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 14, 2010)

ibanez_6784 said:


> is it bad if i listened to Cannibal Corpse while cycling through at least half of these band names?
> 
> i agree with most of everyone here about Dead Slut Gutfuck, sounds brutal


 
No. Cannibal Corpse is fucking awesome. They've been one of my favorite bands since I was in junior high!


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

Beluggah







Probably the most retarded animal I've ever seen..


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 14, 2010)

The most epic band name would be Narwhal.


----------



## gui94 (Sep 14, 2010)

vegetarian corpse?


----------

